# The Illusionist



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

just watched this movie. very good. of course i don't think you can go wrong with any ed norton flick.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: the illusionist*

I watched it last weekend... I enjoyed it as well. Probably not one I'll own but definitely worth a rental.


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: the illusionist*

We were going to watch this last weekend, but had to go do the registry for the baby shower. I also like anything with Ed Norton, so I'm sure it'll be good.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I liked this movie quite a bit. Good period piece, and definitely has a number of similarities with _The Prestige_. I think I preferred this movie. I enjoyed Ed Norton's acting, the romantic angle and the tension with the Crown Prince. I also like Paul Giamatti, and his reactions at the end, as he understood what was going on, were excellent. 

Recommended.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

I actually preferred The Prestige. This from someone who loves Paul Giamatti movies. I found The Illusionist to be predictable, especially toward the end.


----------

